# Me and soon to be wife might be moving to the UAE



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

What problems do I face if me and my soon to be wife relocate to U.A.E. where I will be the sole worker and she doesn't have to work at first?


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

tht entirely depends on how much you gonna make?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you read the sticky thread about things you need to know?

It is illegal to co-habit. so it is best to marry before you move here. If not you cannot sponsor her. If you are married then you can sponsor your spouse once you have a residency visa yourself.

Without residency a person cannot work, buy a car (or drive anything other than a hire car), get a full bank account, rent a home etc.

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

We are supposed to get married next year, but if the opportunity comes before then I'll fast track that.

Basically, if we are married and I move there first and get a residency visa and as such sponsor her; is she required to work or not?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> We are supposed to get married next year, but if the opportunity comes before then I'll fast track that.
> 
> Basically, if we are married and I move there first and get a residency visa and as such sponsor her; is she required to work or not?



Required to - no. Unless you want her to? 

A wife sponsored by a husband will have a visa that says 'Housewife - not allowed to work' but that simply means their husband must provide a letter of no objection for any employer. Married women on a husband's visa need his permission for quite a few things. Daft, but those are the rules 

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanx for the reply. The option for her to work is up to her. If the opportunity arrives then I want to make the transition as easy as it can be for her.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> Thanx for the reply. The option for her to work is up to her. If the opportunity arrives then I want to make the transition as easy as it can be for her.


im telling u im in the same boat. But i got here already 4 weeks ago.

Now its time to figure out how to get her here. i mean my fiancee


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> im telling u im in the same boat. But i got here already 4 weeks ago.
> 
> Now its time to figure out how to get her here. i mean my fiancee


Ouch. Well, I'm no expert but can't you can get married (locally) if she visits on a visitor visa?

As for my case - I'm fast tracking the marriage but I promised her the official bells and whistles ceremony will come later next year, although at a much smaller size.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> Ouch. Well, I'm no expert but can't you can get married (locally) if she visits on a visitor visa?
> 
> As for my case - I'm fast tracking the marriage but I promised her the official bells and whistles ceremony will come later next year, although at a much smaller size.


Man that made me laugh. Coz i promised her the wedding as well  And im going to deliever just not right away. Its funny coz my Vegas suggestion was shut down  j/k

Anyway, getting married here? i dont know - all i know i gotta find out all the details about it.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hehe. Luckily we both feel that big marriages are there for other people's pleasure. I'd rather have a small wedding ceremony and buy a beeeeg LCD.... errrrr..... I mean take her away to some exotic island.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> Hehe. Luckily we both feel that big marriages are there for other people's pleasure. I'd rather have a small wedding ceremony and buy a beeeeg LCD.... errrrr..... I mean take her away to some exotic island.


Honestly the island thingy, not just her, I wanna go for it as well. Ill just let her decide where.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> Man that made me laugh. Coz i promised her the wedding as well  And im going to deliever just not right away. Its funny coz my Vegas suggestion was shut down  j/k
> 
> Anyway, getting married here? i dont know - all i know i gotta find out all the details about it.


The rules regarding getting married in Dubai are complex and depend on your nationalities and religion. There is no registry office option.

-


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> The rules regarding getting married in Dubai are complex and depend on your nationalities and religion. There is no registry office option.
> 
> -


I could feel it coming. Well not sure what to do now.


----------

